# Carolina Aviation Museum in Charlotte, NC



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

Is having their Grand Opening on July 10th of this year.

Carolinas Aviation Museum : Charlotte Museum

The aircraft is more modern, but they do have a couple of C-47's, 1 in civilian drag and the other a veteran of Burma "Miss Piggy" wearing D-Day stripes.

*Aircraft on Display:*
Piedmont Airlines Douglas DC-3 N44V 
Douglas 1944 C-47 Dakota
Grumman OV-1D Mohawk
Bellanca 1940 14-9L Crusair 
Ercoupe 1946 415-C 
Long/Schweizer 1948 Midget Mustang 
McDonnell Douglas 1982 AV-8B-1 Harrier 
Boeing 1941 PT-17/ N2S Kaydet 
McDonnell Douglas 1985 F-4S Phantom II 
North American 1950 T-28B
Grumman F-14D Super Tomcat
LTV 1956 A-7E2 Corsair II
Bell UH-1H Iroquois
Sikorsky H-34C Choctaw
Kaman 1953 HOK-1
Sikorsky Jolly Green Giant 
AH-1J Sea Cobra
Boeing CH-46E Sea Knight


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Is having their Grand Opening on July 10th of this year.



Your mission...should you decide to accept it, is to sneak in and.....take loadsa piccies !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

And then a few more !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

Agreed


----------

